# Rangers jump into week-long festivities



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 7, 2007)

FORT BENNING, Ga. – Amid a muggy, hazy Georgia summer afternoon nearly 1,000 U.S. Army Rangers filled the sky over Fryar Drop Zone Aug. 6 to commence the 75th Ranger Regiment’s week-long gathering, Ranger Rendezvous 2007.

More...


*Video and pics on link above*


----------



## Looon (Aug 7, 2007)

Good shit. Hopefully nobody got hurt bad.:uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, mich helmets raining down from the skies lol  Gotta love fastek buckles


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 7, 2007)

wow...that video really made me appreciate my MC5.


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2007)

Really cool.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 7, 2007)

JustAnotherJ said:


> wow...that video really made me appreciate my MC5.


 

I want to see 1000 MC5 jumpers lol


----------



## tova (Aug 7, 2007)

Excellent! :)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 7, 2007)

*Ranger Rendezvous 2007 - photo log*






HiRes


> U.S. Army Rangers with the 75th Ranger Regiment participate in a mass tactical airborne operation at Fryar Drop Zone, Fort Benning Georgia for the opening event of Ranger Rendezvous 2007.(photo by Staff Sgt. Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)







HiRes


> U.S. Army Rangers with the 75th Ranger Regiment participate in a mass tactical airborne operation at Fryar Drop Zone, Fort Benning Georgia for the opening event of Ranger Rendezvous 2007. (photo by Staff Sgt. Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)







HiRes


> U.S. Army Rangers with the 75th Ranger Regiment participate in a mass tactical airborne operation at Fryar Drop Zone, Fort Benning Georgia for the opening event of Ranger Rendezvous 2007. (photo by Staff Sgt. Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)







HiRes


> U.S. Army Rangers with the 75th Ranger Regiment participate in a mass tactical airborne operation at Fryar Drop Zone, Fort Benning Georgia for the opening event of Ranger Rendezvous 2007. (photo by Staff Sgt. Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 7, 2007)

HiRes


> U.S. Army Rangers with the 75th Ranger Regiment participate in a mass tactical airborne operation at Fryar Drop Zone, Fort Benning Georgia for the opening event of Ranger Rendezvous 2007. Ranger Rendezvous occurs every two years to coincide with the regimental change of command and allows the Rangers to gather at one location to celebrate the past achievements and build espirit-de-corps.  (photo by Staff Sgt. Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)







HiRes


> U.S. Army Rangers with the 75th Ranger Regiment participate in a mass tactical airborne operation at Fryar Drop Zone, Fort Benning Georgia for the opening event of Ranger Rendezvous 2007. Ranger Rendezvous occurs every two years to coincide with the regimental change of command and allows the Rangers to gather at one location to celebrate the past achievements and build espirit-de-corps.  (photo by Staff Sgt. Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)







HiRes


> U.S. Army Rangers with the 75th Ranger Regiment participate in a mass tactical airborne operation at Fryar Drop Zone, Fort Benning Georgia for the opening event of Ranger Rendezvous 2007. Ranger Rendezvous occurs every two years to coincide with the regimental change of command and allows the Rangers to gather at one location to celebrate the past achievements and build espirit-de-corps.  (photo by Staff Sgt. Jason B. Baker, USASOC PAO)



MORE TO COME ......


----------



## Kurt V (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah yes Fryar Field where I first demonstrated the "feet, ass, head" plf.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 7, 2007)

They should have Rendezvous on McKenna :eek:


----------



## meatstick (Aug 8, 2007)

Hah!  There's a picture of a buddy of mine from wrestling in HS on there.  Fourth row, 5th column, hands on top of the head.  Great pictures.


----------



## FOFromHell275 (Aug 29, 2007)

LOL, my 3rd jump i landed ass first on that stupid dirt road. Thought the tail bone was broke


----------



## EATIII (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are a few More From Cal's site, with the permision of LRP1 (his post)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McS5LmA6a4A"]YouTube - U.S. Army Rangers[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuSCDwMynN8&mode=related&search="]YouTube - Ranger Rendezvous 2007: Drop Zone[/ame]

I'm still so Pissed I missed this!


----------



## EATIII (Sep 3, 2007)

With all the Jumping going on (another 2 for me thurs) I think we need the Dance!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za2_JoYm_RI&NR=1"]YouTube - Jump Master[/ame]


----------



## 104TN (Sep 3, 2007)

LMMFAO. Awesome.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 3, 2007)

that dietz painting looks sweeter in that video than on the site.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 3, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> that dietz painting looks sweeter in that video than on the site.



Boon I have the Red Rider (BB gun) so that will work for me!;)


----------

